# Meh friends or No friends?



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it better to have *Meh* friends that don't really care about you/can't be bothered to contact you unless they have nothing to do? 

Or just forget about them and hold out for better friends?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

As someone who's had almost nothing but 'meh' friends for years on end because I held onto them out of desperation, it's been absolutely torturous and miserable in and of itself, so I'd say have to say it would have been better to have no friends. In my opinion, it would be much easier learning to enjoy your own company than someone's who never truly wanted or cared enough for you to be giving it.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's too much work for too little payoff to make and keep "meh" friends. :/ If I'm going to struggle to make/keep friends, I want them to be friends who are worth the trouble.

Some people don't have much choice in quality of friends (I'm one of them, I guess) and/or aren't that picky and will take what they can get...I don't blame them, it's just that I don't have the mental energy for that, myself.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

It's better to have superficial friends than no friends, if only to gain something beneficial from them in exchange.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I just really want friends who care and to get along really well with  
Thanks for your replies; my life has been full of "meh" friends who come and go as well..


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

AffinityWing said:


> As someone who's had almost nothing but 'meh' friends for years on end because I held onto them out of desperation, it's been absolutely torturous and miserable in and of itself, so I'd say have to say it would have been better to have no friends. In my opinion, it would be much easier learning to enjoy your own company than someone's who never truly wanted or cared enough for you to be giving it.


Agreed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

AffinityWing said:


> As someone who's had almost nothing but 'meh' friends for years on end because I held onto them out of desperation, it's been absolutely torturous and miserable in and of itself, so I'd say have to say it would have been better to have no friends. In my opinion, it would be much easier learning to enjoy your own company than someone's who never truly wanted or cared enough for you to be giving it.


True. Well said.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh friends is almost the same as no friends, if they don't care about you and contact you. I'd rather have no one.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Depends on the kind of 'meh' friend. If it's just someone who isn't a very close friend and I may only hang out with a couple times a year, but who respects me, then I'd love to have more meh friends. If it's someone who treats me poorly, then no thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No friends....everyone deserves to be treated right AND acknowledged.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you mean by meh friends. Like I have a few "meh friends" that I only see once a year but I always have fun hanging out with them. I like them but don't have any particular attachment to them and they to me, they just invite me as an extra body to their parties sometimes. I don't mind having that kind of "friend". 

If you mean people you don't like/don't have fun with then no friends is better. I've struggled with that concept for years and now finally have decided it's better to have no friends at all if someone just makes you feel bad.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

roxslide said:


> I guess it depends on what you mean by meh friends. Like I have a few "meh friends" that I only see once a year but I always have fun hanging out with them. I like them but don't have any particular attachment to them and they to me, they just invite me as an extra body to their parties sometimes. I don't mind having that kind of "friend".
> 
> If you mean people you don't like/don't have fun with then no friends is better. I've struggled with that concept for years and now finally have decided it's better to have no friends at all if someone just makes you feel bad.


^this


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It takes so much effort and energy to keep friends, and I'd rather put that effort and energy into something I think is worth it. That's not to say that I'm a good friend who deserves good friends; I'm a bad friend. There have been a lot of I wish I could have or keep as good friends, but it seems like I'm not capable of it because of my own faults.


----------



## SarahJean (May 31, 2017)

There's never going to be good friends might as well have meh friends so you won't feel lonely.


----------



## Rollergirl6 (Jun 30, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> As someone who's had almost nothing but 'meh' friends for years on end because I held onto them out of desperation, it's been absolutely torturous and miserable in and of itself, so I'd say have to say it would have been better to have no friends. In my opinion, it would be much easier learning to enjoy your own company than someone's who never truly wanted or cared enough for you to be giving it.


Very true, enjoying your own company over half-*** friendships is the best thing to do in the end..


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

meh friends make u feel more lonely than having no friends.......so No friends!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No friends, but that limits you a lot when it comes to doing things :< 

(it's also really hard to meet new people when you don't have anyone to hang out with already)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

AffinityWing said:


> As someone who's had almost nothing but 'meh' friends for years on end because I held onto them out of desperation, it's been absolutely torturous and miserable in and of itself, so I'd say have to say it would have been better to have no friends. In my opinion, it would be much easier learning to enjoy your own company than someone's who never truly wanted or cared enough for you to be giving it.


mah GAWD ur so wise this is literally how i feel


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know... maybe personally no friends, but as others have said, it's really hard to meet new people when you don't know anyone. 

Much easier when you have mutuals because then it seems less random/abstract and more natural to get to know one another if there's a common friend.


----------



## Alltoowell93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cheesecake said:


> It takes so much effort and energy to keep friends, and I'd rather put that effort and energy into something I think is worth it. That's not to say that I'm a good friend who deserves good friends; I'm a bad friend. There have been a lot of I wish I could have or keep as good friends, but it seems like I'm not capable of it because of my own faults.


This is exactly how I feel. I wish I could have kept certain friends but I feel as though I am not deserving of a good friend. I must not be a good friend if all of my friendships somehow end. It can't be everyone else, so it must be that I don't know how to be a good friend.


----------

